

Hedge Fund That Bet on Bombing Judgment Takes Early Payouts - Nicholas_C
http://www.wsj.com/articles/hedge-fund-that-bet-on-bombing-settlement-takes-early-payouts-1433196933

======
Nicholas_C
To get around the pay wall simply google the title: "Hedge Fund That Bet on
Bombing Judgment Takes Early Payouts"

